# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja - helmikuu 2012

## NS

Tänään 2.2.2012 aamupäivällä linjan 4 välipalavaunuilla oli vaikeuksia päästä Kanavakadun mäkeä ylös suunnassa Katajanokalta keskustaan. Seurasin tilannetta paikan päällä puoli kahdentoista maissa, jolloin pakkasta oli lähes 20 astetta ja maassa ohut kerros uutta lunta. Ensin oli rekka juuttunut mäen alkupäähän, mikä esti raitiovaunun kulun. Perään tuli toinen ja kolmaskin välipalavaunu. Rekka pääsi lopulta liikkeelle peruuttamalla takaisin risteykseen ja ajamalla sitten vauhdilla mäkeä ylös. Jonon ensimmäinen välipalavaunu puolestaan jumittui ylämäkeen joksikin aikaa, ja luisui jopa muutaman kerran hieman taaksepäin, kunnes lopulta selviytyi mäen laelle hidasta kävelyvauhtia edeten. Nousin seuraavaan välipalavaunuun, joka odotti osittain kaarteessa mäen vapautumista, kunnes kiihdytti ylämäkeen. Jatkuvasta hiekoittamisesta huolimatta vaunun vauhti hiipui hiipumistaan, mutta riitti kuin ihmeen kaupalla ylös asti - luultavasti osittain ensimmäisen vaunun päästämän hiekan ansiosta.

Vastaava tilanne oli 7B:n välipalavaunulla Snellmaninkadun ja Liisankadun kulmassa hetkeä myöhemmin. Kun risteyksen valot vaihtuivat ratikalle suotuisiksi, välipalavaunu ei meinannut millään jaksaa kaartavaa mäkeä ylös Liisankadulle. Välipalavaunu, ylämäki, lumi ja kova pakkanen eivät selvästikään ole hyvä yhdistelmä!

----------


## 339-DF

> Välipalavaunu, ylämäki, lumi ja kova pakkanen eivät selvästikään ole hyvä yhdistelmä!


8-akselinen vaunu, jossa vain päätytelit ovat moottoritelejä, ei ole ihanteellinen ratkaisu Helsingin jyrkkiin mäkiin. Vaikka on Saksassa ollut 12-akselisiakin vaunuja, joissa moottorit on vain kahdessa telissä. Kuitenkin tasaisemmassa ympäristössä.

Transtechin vaunuissa kaikki telit ovat moottoroituja, joten niillä ei mäkiongelmia onneksi ole.

----------


## Safka

> luultavasti osittain ensimmäisen vaunun päästämän hiekan ansiosta.


Ensimmäinen vaunu ei kylvänyt hiekkaa kiskoille yhtään, koska ura oli jo tarpeeksi täynnä muuta moskaa. Eikä siitä hiekasta kaiketi olisi apua ollutkaan, jos ei se kerran seuraavaakaan vaunua auttanut. Rekkaletkan kiskouraan tamppaama pöpperö lieni tällä kertaa suurin ongelma hitaaseen kulkuun, ja pakkaslumi yleensä.




> luisui jopa muutaman kerran hieman taaksepäin


Yhden kerran ja silloinkin hyvin vähän.  :Smile: 

Koko episodissa minun huomioni kiinnitti poliisit, joka jatkoi kaikessa rauhassa matkaansa rekan ohi puuttumatta tilanteeseen.

Ehdotin jokunen vuosi sitten nelosen linjausta uudelleen niin, että se kulkisi Päävartiontorin ja Satamakadun välin Katajanokanlaiturin kautta. Vähemmän liikennettä, paljon vähemmän mäkiä. Oliskohan se mahdollinen, miltä kuulostaa?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:44 ----------




> Transtechin vaunuissa kaikki telit ovat moottoroituja, joten niillä ei mäkiongelmia onneksi ole.


Njaa, nähtäväksi jää, miten ne tämänpäiväisistä pöpperökeleistä selviävät. Epäilemättä helpommin, mutta tuskin ongelmitta sentään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:24 ----------

Rullakilpinen vaunu, taisi olla numeroltaan 45, oli vuorossa 44 ainakin klo 14.30 aikoihin. Tiedä sitten, oliko vielä siinä vaiheessa iltapäivää, kun vuorolla oli terminaalin-lähtö.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Njaa, nähtäväksi jää, miten ne tämänpäiväisistä pöpperökeleistä selviävät. Epäilemättä helpommin, mutta tuskin ongelmitta sentään.


No periaatteessa: jos jokainen teli on vetävä joka toisen sijaan, teliä kohden on vedettävää puolta vähemmän, kun toisaalta paino teliä kohden pysyy samana, tämä tarkoittaa, että puolta pienempi kitka riittää samaan voimaan. Tämän pitäisi tehdä aivan selvän eron. Mahdollisista käytännön rajoituksista en tiedä, mutta näin alkeellisessa tilanteessa niillä ei luulisi olevan kovin paljon merkitystä.

----------


## Safka

> No periaatteessa: jos jokainen teli on vetävä joka toisen sijaan, teliä kohden on vedettävää puolta vähemmän, kun toisaalta paino teliä kohden pysyy samana, tämä tarkoittaa, että puolta pienempi kitka riittää samaan voimaan. Tämän pitäisi tehdä aivan selvän eron. Mahdollisista käytännön rajoituksista en tiedä, mutta näin alkeellisessa tilanteessa niillä ei luulisi olevan kovin paljon merkitystä.


Ero onkin varmasti selvä. Mutta jos jokaisen pyörän alla on pakkaslunta ja sen alla jäätä ja jäinen kisko, niin tuskin mäkiongelmat kokonaan sillä selviää. Vaan sepä onkin asiantuntijoiden ratkaistava, joten jätän sen heille toivoen ja odottaen parasta mahdollista.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ero onkin varmasti selvä. Mutta jos jokaisen pyörän alla on pakkaslunta ja sen alla jäätä ja jäinen kisko, niin tuskin mäkiongelmat kokonaan sillä selviää. Vaan sepä onkin asiantuntijoiden ratkaistava, joten jätän sen heille toivoen ja odottaen parasta mahdollista.


Eipä varmaan ja homman varsinaisesta problematiikkaa en tunne. Mutta kun kuvauksesi mukaan vaunu kuitenkin _pääsi_ mäen huipulle, niin oletan että kaksi kertaa suuremmalla kitkavoimalla per vaunun massa se olisi noussut ongelmitta. (No kerrankos sitä erehtyy. mutta siinä tapauksessa olen innokas oppimaan uutta. Eli antaa tulla...)

----------


## Safka

En nyt sen kummemmin anna tulla, kun en fysiikan lakeihin oo perusasioita paremmin tutustunut. (Eli kitka on suurinpiirtein se, minkä ymmärrän, sen pidemmälle en.) Monen harrastusvuoden jälkeen tämä jäinen kisko+pakkaslumiongelma tuli mulle ihan uutuutena. Ja sittemmin todennut sen omakohtaisesti, kuten tänään. Jos olosuhteet on oikein otolliset, niin ei mäkeä nouse edes nivel.

Oon miettinyt pitkän aikaa sitä, että mitenkäs toimisi homma, jos palattaisiin vanhaan ja asennettaisiin vaunun etuosaan kunnon harjat putsaaman kiskon pintaa. Pakkaslumi lähtisi siitä sujauksessa, ja raskaampikin moska vähenisi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:45 ----------




> vaunu kuitenkin _pääsi_ mäen huipulle, niin oletan että kaksi kertaa suuremmalla kitkavoimalla per vaunun massa se olisi noussut ongelmitta.


Niin, vai olisko kaikki pyörät sutineet moskan päällä vähällä kosketuspinnalla vielä pahemmin? En tiedä minäkään.

----------


## 339-DF

Katselin tässä illalla, kun nelosen välipala hyytyi Meikun mäkeen. Ja toisella oli suuria vaikeuksia päästä Tullinpuomin pysäkiltä Munkan suuntaan. Kyllä joku on nyt pielessä. Mutta kuinka paljon tämä johtuu pakkasesta, kuinka paljon kevyestä pakkaslumesta tuulen pyörteissä, kuinka paljon välipalavaunusta ja ehkä tietystä yksilöstä ja kuinka paljon kuljettajasta? En tiedä, mutta olisi kiva saada tietoa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ehdotin jokunen vuosi sitten nelosen linjausta uudelleen niin, että se kulkisi Päävartiontorin ja Satamakadun välin Katajanokanlaiturin kautta. Vähemmän liikennettä, paljon vähemmän mäkiä. Oliskohan se mahdollinen, miltä kuulostaa?


Rahapajanmäki on nelosen reitillä selvä ongelmakohta terminaalin ruuhka-aikoina. Aleksilta alkavat autojonot hidastavat nelosen matkantekoa etenkin Katajanokan suuntaan ja runsas raskas liikenne työntyy useimmiten liian lähellä raitiovaunukaistaa niissä kohdin kuin sellainen on  eritoten näin talvella kun ajokaistat ovat lumivallien takia entistäkin kapeampia. Liukkaaseen mäkeen ratikoiden eteen jumiin jäävät rekat ovat sekin jatkuva ongelma. 

Itse olen piirustellut sellaisen katusuunnitelman, jossa Katajanokalle suuntautuva ajoneuvoliikenne ohjataan päävartiolta Katajanokanlaituriin. Mariankadun reunaan mahtuu hyvin leveä autokaista, jossa autot voivat jonottaa estämättä ratikoiden kulkua. Katajanokalta poispäin jatkettaisiin nykyistä jaottelua: keskustaan Katajanokanlaiturin kautta, Pohjoisrantaan Kanavakatua pitkin. 

Kun Nokalle päin vain raitiovaunut käyttävät Kanavakatua, voidaan nykyinen kiskojen sivuttaissiirtymä suoristaa ja siirtää kiskot Kanavakadun eteläreunaan. Puiston reunaan jää autokaista, joka erotetaan kiskoparista riittävän korkealla ja leveällä kivetyksellä. Jotta autokaistasta tulisi riittävän leveä myös raskaalle kalustolle, täytyisi ilmeisesti vielä puistonpuoleinen kapea jalkakäytävä poistaa. Tämä ei liene ongelma jalankulkijoille, sillä Kanavarannassa on liikennevalo-ohjattu tienylitys ja mäen päällä suojatie suoraan puistoon jo nyt. Tällaisella suhteellisen halvalla järjestelyllä raitiovaunut kulkisivat sujuvasti huolimatta terminaalin aiheuttamista ruuhkapiikeistä, ainoastaan Aleksin ja Mariankadun risteys jäisi vielä pieneksi haitaksi. Ongelma voi myös olla Katajanokanlaiturin kapasiteetti, jos samaan sisääntuloon johdetaan sekä keskustasta että maalta tuleva autoliikenne. 

Samassa yhteydessä voitaisiin rakentaa Kruunuvuorenkadulle Kauppiaankadun ja Satamakadun välille uusi pysäkkipari, joka korvaisi nykyiset pysäkit Katajanokan puisto ja Kauppiaankatu, jotka sijaitsivat todella lähellä toisiaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Laita ihmeessä kuva nähtäväksi. Nelosen vuoroväli on niin tiheä, että ruuhka-ajan luotettavuutta lisäämällä saisi aika helposti pois yhden niistä Merisotilaantorilla tyhjän panttina seisoskelevista vaunuista. Se on jo satojatuhansia euroja per vuosi.

Katajanokan puiston pysäkkiä en siirtäisi idemmäs, nyt jo sen ja Ritarihuoneen väli on pitkähkö ajatellen esim. Kanavarannan ravintoloita. Voisiko yhdistämisiä ajatella niin, että Kauppiaankatu, Vyökatu ja Puolipäivänkatu vähenisivät kahteen?

----------


## Safka

> Itse olen piirustellut sellaisen katusuunnitelman


Joo, laita ihmeessä näytille! Yksityisesti tai julkisesti.

Mun ideassa on jujuna, että neloselle saatais uusi pysäkki Enso-G:n talon nurkille, mikä sitten palvelisi mm. kulttuuriväkeä ja myös Kauppatoria. Kat.puiston ja Kauppiaankadun pysäkit voitaisiin tällöin yhdistää ja kokonaisuudessaan pysäkkiväli tasaantuisi. Linjauksen pituus olisi ehkä satakunta metriä nykyistä pitempi, mikä ei ajoajoissa vaikuta juuri mitään. Päinvastoin saattaisi lyhentääkin matkantekoa, jos rahapajanmäestä päästäisiin eroon sekä erityisesti sen alapäässä olevasta viheliäisestä S-mutkasta.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuinkas sekaisin liikenne tänään on? Kuulemma nelosella ainakin on ollut isoja hankaluuksia aamulla.

----------


## aki

> Kuinkas sekaisin liikenne tänään on? Kuulemma nelosella ainakin on ollut isoja hankaluuksia aamulla.


Kyllähän tuo aika sekaisin on ollut lähes kaikilla linjoilla: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ijoiden_kuvat/

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kuinkas sekaisin liikenne tänään on? Kuulemma nelosella ainakin on ollut isoja hankaluuksia aamulla.


Voisi sanoa, että liikenne oli täysin sekaisin aamusta pitkälle yli puolenpäivän, pääsyynä pöpperöiseen hankeen jumiutuvat välipalanivelet. Neloset ja kympit ajoivat käytännössä tuntikausia vain väliä Kuusitie-Keskusta, sillä mäkiosuuksille ei välipalavaunuille ollut asiaa. Tosin tällekin välille mahtuu haastavia mäkiä, joista pahimpana Kelan kohta. HS:n uutiskuva onkin juuri Manskulta, jossa vaunuletka on jumiutunut Kelan mäkeen ja vaunusumasta johtuva ylikuorma katkaissut virrat ajojohtimesta. Tänään taisi olla myös ennätysmäärä bukseereja, kun vaunut yrittivät nousta mäkiä yhdessä. Jäinen kisko ja pakkaslumimoska näyttää olevan melkoinen haaste välipalavaunuille. Lyhyet nivelet ja Variotramit selviävät huomattavan paljon helpommalla.

----------


## GT8N

> Kuinkas sekaisin liikenne tänään on? Kuulemma nelosella ainakin on ollut isoja hankaluuksia aamulla.


Raitioliikenne ollut tänään kokolailla sekaisin. Tai melkeimpä kaaoksessa. Radioossa asti oli kuulemma päivällä uutisoitu kymmenen vaunun letkasta. Nelosella oli päivällä ainakin yli puolentunnin vuoroväli, sekä erittäin ketjuuntunutta liikennettä. Eikä muillakaan linjoilla liene paljon kehuttavaa.

Pääsyy raitioliikenteen sekoiluun on tietenkin lumisade ja pöllyävä lumi. Ongelman vähentämiseksi on kuitenkin kehitetty sellainen ihmeellinen keksintö kuin harjavaunu. Niitä ei ole kuitenkaan paljon viimepäivinä näkynyt (viimetalvesta tuttuun tapaan), ilmeisesti halvemmaksi tulee HKL-RL:lle jäädä ilman vuoroista maksettavaa korvausta, kuin käyttää olemassaolevaa (tällähetkellä varsin runsaslukuista) harjavaunukalustoa.  :Mad:  Työkoneilla ja muulla (ostetulla palvelulla) aurattu rata ei ole kummoinen, koska kiskoille jää lumipuuroa joka on varsinkin välipaloille ongelma.

Selvä ongelma on myös välipalavaunujen moottoritelien kitkapainon vähyys. Se yhdistettynä kiskoilla olevaan lumipuuroon sekä "levyiksi" littaantuneeseen lumeen on ollut melkein tekemätön paikka. Monilla pysäkeillä, varsinkin Kansaneläkelaitoksella ja Tullinpuomissa mäkilähtö on ollut epätoivoista. Liikkeellelähdöstä mäen päälle on vain vaivoinn päästy ja se kestänyt välillä melkein minuutin. Ihmettelin alusta alkaen, miksi NrII:iin ei MLNRV:ksi muuton yhteydessä lisätty moottoriteliä, vaan juoksuteli. Olihan kuitenkin tiedossa, että Göteborgissa oli M31:llä ollut samanlaisia ongelmia. Nyt siitä "säästöstä" sitten maksetaan. Kun osan NrI:en välipaloitusprojektista on alkamassa, olisi varmaan aika hiemen avata silmiä todellisuuselle ja lisätä siihen yksi moottoriteli. Vai pitääkö pään hakkaamista seinään jatkaa?

Tänään Mm. HKL 229 7B:llä kääntyi 15.30 aikaan Helsinginkadulta Mannerheimintielle. Hienosti jääkimpaleet lenteli kun "jäänmurtaja 229" avasi väylän.

Pysäkkinäytöt ovat arvailleet myös jänniä lukuja, kun liikenne on sekoillut.

----------


## Albert

Jonkun nettilehden "lukijankuvassa" näkyi tänään kuitenkin vanha kunnon harjavaunu työssä.
Tietoni mukaan olemassa on vaunut HKL 2010 ja 2120 - 2123. Siis pitäisi olla viisi lumenpoistoon kykenevää vaunua. 
Vielä vaikka 1970 -luvulla harjavaunut olivat talvella aikataulunmukaisessa liikenteessä yöaikaan tuli lunta tai ei. Ja lumisateella ne olivat liikkeellä tietenkin aina tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Säätytalo klo 12:08: Kaksi linjan 7 Variota seisovat lähes peräkkäin, edeltävä pysäkillä, jälkimmäinen Säätytalon edessä. Syynä 3 bussia, jotka eivät pääse Snellmanninkatua ylös Liisankadulle, kun joutuvat pysähtymään liikennevaloihin. Bussien peruuttamista ja uutta yrittämistä, kunnes lopulta 12:18 tilanne alkaa selvitä.

Liukkaus on suurin ongelma kumipyörille, mutta myös raitiovaunuille, kun kumipyörien ongelmat haittaavat myös raitiovaunuja. Toisaalta tämä tapaus selviäisi siten, että olisi myös bussille todellinen joukkoliikenne-etuus, jotta sen ei tarvitse pysähtyä jäiseen ylämäkeen liikennevaloihin.

Auraamalla/harjaamalla vältetään raideliikenteen lumiongelmat. Mutta ei silloin, kun autot palauttavat lumen kiskolle.

Edellä on raportoitu välipalavaunujen mäennousuongelmista. Onko mitään tietoa siitä, oliko tällaisia ongelmia myös menneisyydessä perävaunun vedossa? Perävaunujen kanssa on mahdollisuus jättää perävaunu ottamatta ja pitää siten täysi hankauspaino. Välipalavaunulla sitä ei voi tehdä. Kokemustieto olisi kiinnostavaa siksi, että perävaunujen aikaan raitiotieradan lumenpoisto perustui harjavaunuihin eikä kumipyräkuormaajiin. Harjavaunu on paljon tarkempi kuin 3 metrin kauhalla varustettu kuormaaja. Sellainen voi pahimmassa tapauksessa kiilata lunta kovaksi kerrokseksi kiskon ja uran päälle. Perävaunujen ja harjavaunujen aikaan oli kuitenkin enemmän sekakaistoja, eli Manskulla ja Hämeentiellä autot ajoivat raiteiden päällä. Nythän sitä riesaa ei pitäisi olla.

Antero

----------


## Resiina

> Jonkun nettilehden "lukijankuvassa" näkyi tänään kuitenkin vanha kunnon harjavaunu työssä.


Olisiko ollut tämä.

----------


## Albert

> Edellä on raportoitu välipalavaunujen mäennousuongelmista. Onko mitään tietoa siitä, oliko tällaisia ongelmia myös menneisyydessä perävaunun vedossa? Perävaunujen kanssa on mahdollisuus jättää perävaunu ottamatta ja pitää siten täysi hankauspaino. Välipalavaunulla sitä ei voi tehdä. Kokemustieto olisi kiinnostavaa siksi, että perävaunujen aikaan raitiotieradan lumenpoisto perustui harjavaunuihin eikä kumipyräkuormaajiin. Harjavaunu on paljon tarkempi kuin 3 metrin kauhalla varustettu kuormaaja. Sellainen voi pahimmassa tapauksessa kiilata lunta kovaksi kerrokseksi kiskon ja uran päälle. Perävaunujen ja harjavaunujen aikaan oli kuitenkin enemmän sekakaistoja, eli Manskulla ja Hämeentiellä autot ajoivat raiteiden päällä. Nythän sitä riesaa ei pitäisi olla.
> Antero


Eihän minulla ole mitään faktaa vain takapuolituntuma matkustajana. 1970-luvulla linja 6 oli kotilinjani. Ei ole mitään muistikuvaa sellaisesta, että talvella perävaunun kanssa olisi ollut mitään kummempaa ongelmaa.
Mutta silloinhan harjavaunut olivat koko ajan liikkeellä! Ainahan perävaunut otettiin mukaan aamu- ja iltaruuhkaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:20 ----------




> Olisiko ollut tämä.


Voisipa ollakin. Siinäkään kuvassa ei näkynyt vaunun numeroa.

----------


## risukasa

Varioilla ei eilen mäkeen jääty, joten eiköhän se lupaa hyvää Transtech-vaunullekin. Transustahan on tulossa painavakin, ja luistoneston pitäisi olla astetta kehittyneempi.

Lehtikelillä kiusallinen Simonkatu oli nyt miellyttävä poikkeus; Katulämmityksen ansiosta ylös mentiin lähes täydellä vedolla  :Smile:  Samoin Aleksilla sai ajaa kunnolla. Siinäpä siis ratkaisu noihin vaikeimpiin mäkipaikkoihin.

Omasta kuuden tunnin työpäivästä kolme tuntia istuttiin vaunussa odottamassa että päästään liikkeelle. Kampissa seistiin bussi-henkilöauto -kolarin takana ja siitä hetki eteenpäin niin tunkkailtiinkin vaunua takaisin kiskoille kivenheiton päässä.

----------


## NS

> Alunperin kirjoittanut NS
> 
> 
> luultavasti osittain ensimmäisen vaunun päästämän hiekan ansiosta.
> 
> 
> Ensimmäinen vaunu ei kylvänyt hiekkaa kiskoille yhtään, koska ura oli jo tarpeeksi täynnä muuta moskaa.





> Alunperin kirjoittanut NS
> 
> 
> luisui jopa muutaman kerran hieman taaksepäin.
> 
> 
> Yhden kerran ja silloinkin hyvin vähän.


Kiitoksia Safkalle täsmennyksistä. En nähnyt tilannetta niin tarkkaan, koska olin sisällä takana tulevassa vaunussa.

Perjantaina 3.2.2012 - raitioliikenteen(kin) mustana päivänä - seurasin taas välipalavaunujen ongelmia Kanavakadun mäessä puolen päivän maissa. Samalla pääsin todistamaan itselleni täysin uutta ilmiötä: valokaaria vaunun pyörien ja kiskojen välillä.

HSL Live -kartalta olin nähnyt että Katajanokalle tuli taas vaunuja pitkän (muutaman tunnin?) liikennekatkon jälkeen. Lähdin 2-vuotiaan poikani kanssa ulos siinä toivossa, että pääsisimme ratikkakyydillä keskustaan. Toivo kuitenkin hiipui, kun näin että välipalavaunu oli taas jumittunut Kanavakadun ylämäkeen. Ohitimme sen kävellen ja seurasimme, miten se hiljalleen kaivoi auki kumipyöräliikenteen tukkimia kiskouria. Välillä se nousi kokonaan ylös kiskoilta ja putosi taas takaisin, jolloin pyörien ja kiskojen välissä löi kirkkaita salamoita/valokaaria. En ollut koskaan aiemmin nähnyt vastaavaa ilmiötä. Se oli jotain aivan muuta kuin silloin tällöin näkyvä jarrutuksessa tai kiihdytyksessä syntyvä mekaaninen kipinöinti. Valokaaria oli usean pyörän ympärillä koko vaunun pituudelta, ja vaikka oli kirkas päivä, ne erottuivat niin hyvin ja loistivat niin kauan, että tavalliset kaduntallaajatkin jäivät ihmettelemään niitä. Kun vaunu lopulta pääsi mäen laelle, valokaaret pyörien ympärillä loimusivat vielä alamäessä ja Katajanokan sillallakin. Jopa 2-vuotias poikani totesi: "Oho, valoja ratikan alla!"

----------


## risukasa

Tarkkaa hommaa oli eilenkin mäkien nouseminen välillä Eiran sairaala-Kaivopuisto molempiin suuntiin. Varsinkin Kapteeninkadulta Eiraan päin oli lähteminen tarkkaa hommaa, matalallakin. Pikku hiekkapeti piti saada pyörien alle ennen kuin lähti. Tänään hiekka sentään auttoi, toisin kuin eilen.

Kuten eräs päihtynyt nuori mies yöllä hallireitille lähtiessä minulle vuodatti, seiskoilla oli eilen paljon Kallion kautta oikaisuja, syynä keli ja Talviklassikon suuret matkustajamäärät. Tulipa kolmosellakin oikaistua itse pari kertaa. Ottelu pelattiin alkuillasta, mutta paljon punapaitoja lähti liikkeelle kotikatsomoistaan yhdeksän-kymmenen aikoihin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotimatka Linjoilta Munkkaan kesti nyt illalla tunnin. Kasi tuli ihan sopivasti, mutta Oopperalla oli edessä puolen tunnin odotus ja siitä sitten aikamoista kitkutusta välipalalla Munkkaan asti. Tullinpuomilla kuljettaja yritti parhaansa, ajoi melkein risteykseen ennen kuin avasi ovet. Mutta ei se paljon auttanut, sellaista rollaattorimummon kävelyvauhtia siinä mentiin noin 40 metriä ennen kuin vauhti nousi. Mutta ei tarvinnut kuitenkaan peruutella, kuten eilen oli käynyt. Ei siinä mitään, olihan tuo odotettavissa keliolot huomioiden ja kotiin kuitenkin pääsin. Huomiota herätti lähinnä se, että helsinkiläiset rakastavat ratikkaansa niin paljon, että antavat sille tämänkin anteeksi hymyssä suin. Turkisrouva, joka jo hetken aikaa oli puhunut taksilla menemisestä, sanoi ilahtuneesti että "vihdoinkin", kun ratikka viimein näkyi. Ja pois jäädessäni useampi matkustaja kiitti kuljettajaa kyydistä  sitä ei kyllä ratikassa yleensä kuule.

Dementoituneelle Helmi-tädille sen sijaan olen kyllä menettänyt malttini aivan kokonaan. Ei sitä kannata pistää edes vanhainkotiin, armokuolema on ainoa oikea ratkaisu. Helmi-täti kun kohtelee meitä matkustajia kuin syöpään kuolevaa pikkulasta herättelemällä turhia toiveita ja antamalla katteettomia lupauksia. Vai millä ihmeellä perustellaan se, että kun ratikkaa ei näy eikä kuulu, niin Helmi-täti lupailee ensin neljää, sitten kolmea, kahta, yhtä ja lopulta nollaa minuuttia aivan kuin mitään ihmeellistä ei olisi. Aikansa nollaa näytettyään tätsä sitten päättääkin näyttää viittätoista ja sama lähtölaskenta alkaa taas, päättyäkseen aivan samalla tavalla. Ilman mitään aaltoviivoja tai muita kivoja symboleita, joista voisi päätellä, ettei lupauksessa ole mitään perää. Eikö sen aaltoviivan tarkoitus ole juuri se, että jos yhteyttä vaunuun ei syystä tai toisesta ole, niin aaltoviiva on sitten aikataulunmukainen tieto? Kun olisi edes sen viitsinyt antaa, niin olisi siitä voinut päätellä, että vaunu tulee kun sattuu ehtimään. Nyt kuitenkin lupaillaan, eikä pidetä. Niin että letkut irti Helmistä, nukkuisi pakkasten yli kun ei kerran mihinkään pysty. Jos tuo toimisi kuten kuuluu, se olisi näyttänyt sitä noin 30 minuuttia, joka ratikan odottamiseen kului. Siitä sitten olisi voinut päätellä, että taidankin mennä bussipysäkille tai kävellä kotiin. Mutta ei.

Tässä muuten yksi mielenkiintoisimmista näkemistäni poikkeusinfoista, sekin annettu (ainakin) 40 min myöhässä. "05.02.2012 23.41 - Raitiolinja 4, myöhässä lumen tukkimien kiskojen takia. Arvioitu kesto: 23:37 - 26:00."

Ja päivän havainto: kasin pysäkeillä lukee nyt sitten Jätkäsaari. Oopperalla ja ilmeisesti siitä alkaen linjaliuskoissa on vain Jätkäsaari, sitä ennen lukee Töölö-Jätkäsaari. Vaunuissa toki lukee edelleen Saukonpaasi. Eihän siinä nyt samaa tekstiä voi olla kuin pysäkillä. Muuten menisi aivan liian helpoksi. Saisikohan nelosen vaunuihin määränpäätekstiksi Kadettikoulu  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

On se jännä miten HELMI näyttöä noita muka realistisia aikoja ratikoilla iha miten sattuu... Bussien kohdalla aikalailla pitää paikkaansa jos laite vai toiminnassa ja jos ei ole toiminnassa niin sitten näyttää aaltoviivaa edessä eli aikataulun mukaista aikaa. Mutta ratikoilla näyttelee ihan omiaan ilman aaltoviivaa... HELMI täti taitaa nyt olla vähän ratikoita syrjivä ilmeisesti.

----------


## late-

> Vai millä ihmeellä perustellaan se, että kun ratikkaa ei näy eikä kuulu, niin Helmi-täti lupailee ensin neljää, sitten kolmea, kahta, yhtä ja lopulta nollaa minuuttia aivan kuin mitään ihmeellistä ei olisi.


Voisi periaatteessa johtua siitä, että jonkin poikkeusreitillä olevan vaunun Helmi-laitetta ei ole asetettu poikkeusreittitilaan. Pääosin matkamittariin perustuva laite lähettelee silloin iloisesti keskusjärjestelmään tietoa etenemistään metreistä ja sijainnistaan.

Toisaalta voi aivan yhtä hyvin johtua järjestelmästä tai saattaa olla niinkin, ettei minuutteja oteta pois edes vaunun ollessa poikkeusreitillä. Ei tuosta härvelistä kukaan osanne sanoa tarkasti miten se toimii. Oikea ratkaisu laajoissa poikkeustilanteissa olisi ottaa näytöistä minuutit pois ja jättää pelkät häiriötiedotteet. Virka-ajan ulkopuolella tätä ei ole nähty tarpeelliseksi resursoida, vaan eipä ole taidettu virka-aikanakaan tehdä kuin parissa ennalta suunnitellussa poikkeuksessa.

----------


## Markku K

> Oikea ratkaisu laajoissa poikkeustilanteissa olisi ottaa näytöistä minuutit pois ja jättää pelkät häiriötiedotteet. Virka-ajan ulkopuolella tätä ei ole nähty tarpeelliseksi resursoida, vaan eipä ole taidettu virka-aikanakaan tehdä kuin parissa ennalta suunnitellussa poikkeuksessa.


Joku yksinkertaisempi voisi luulla, että Lokki pystyy hallitsemaan näyttöjä noiden katteettomien saapumisaikalupausten osalta. Radioteitse kai niitä muutenkin hallitaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei tuosta härvelistä kukaan osanne sanoa tarkasti miten se toimii.


Dementikot on yleensä omapäisiä.  :Smile: 




> Oikea ratkaisu laajoissa poikkeustilanteissa olisi ottaa näytöistä minuutit pois ja jättää pelkät häiriötiedotteet.


Nimenomaan. Ei minua haitannut se, että ratikka ei tule. Vaan nimenomaan se katteeton lupaus. Jos vekotin olisi pois päältä, niin siitä tajuaisi että jaaha, nyt on jotain pielessä, ja voisi sitten tehdä sen mukaan päätöksensä.




> On se jännä miten HELMI näyttöä noita muka realistisia aikoja ratikoilla iha miten sattuu... Bussien kohdalla aikalailla pitää paikkaansa jos laite vai toiminnassa ja jos ei ole toiminnassa niin sitten näyttää aaltoviivaa edessä eli aikataulun mukaista aikaa. Mutta ratikoilla näyttelee ihan omiaan ilman aaltoviivaa... HELMI täti taitaa nyt olla vähän ratikoita syrjivä ilmeisesti.


Rasistinen, dementoitunut Helmi-täti. Itse asiassa siinä Reijolankadun risteyksen bussipysäkillä näyttö oli pois päältä kokonaan. Niin sen pitäisi olla ratikoillakin tällaisissa tilanteissa.

----------


## Jusa

> Dementikot on yleensä omapäisiä.


Voisi olla eutanasia paikallaan.
Minkä byroon hallinassa tuo aparaatti on; HSL?

Eikös siihen ole joku uusi laite tulossa vielä tällä vuosikymmenellä.

----------


## Safka

> Tässä muuten yksi mielenkiintoisimmista näkemistäni poikkeusinfoista, sekin annettu (ainakin) 40 min myöhässä. "05.02.2012 23.41 - Raitiolinja 4, myöhässä lumen tukkimien kiskojen takia. Arvioitu kesto: 23:37 - 26:00."


Ei välttämättä kaikille aukene tuo kellonaika. Mutta entäs tää tämänaamuinen: "Raitiolinjat: 1, 1A, 3B, 3T, 4, 4T, 6, 7A, 7B, 8, 9, 10 ja 5, mahdollisesti myöhässä." On jo melkoisesti myöhässä, jos tuo listan viimeinen linja vielä on liikenteessä.

----------


## Jusa

Mistähän nuo poikkusliikenneinfot lähtevät, Lokistako. Sinänsä ihan kiitettävää.
Mutta eivätkö ne sitten tavoita Helmi-mummon omaishoitajaa.

----------


## Safka

> Mistähän nuo poikkusliikenneinfot lähtevät, Lokistako. Sinänsä ihan kiitettävää.
> Mutta eivätkö ne sitten tavoita Helmi-mummon omaishoitajaa.


Poikkeustiedotteet lähtevät lokista (liikennöitsijältä) tai hsl:ltä. Aamuinen luultavasti lokista. Kuvittelisin, että 5-linja on jäänyt sinne roikkumaan [ikuisesti] viime kesältä ja joku lokissa on sen kummemmin miettimättä ruksannut kaikki linjat.

----------


## Jusa

> Poikkeustiedotteet lähtevät lokista (liikennöitsijältä) tai hsl:ltä.


Muistelen, että joskus aikaisemmin olisin lukenut täältä JLF:stä, että olisi tulossa koko HSL:n alueen yhteinen liikenneohjauskeskus ?

----------


## rvk1249

> Poikkeustiedotteet lähtevät lokista (liikennöitsijältä) tai hsl:ltä. Aamuinen luultavasti lokista. Kuvittelisin, että 5-linja on jäänyt sinne roikkumaan [ikuisesti] viime kesältä ja joku lokissa on sen kummemmin miettimättä ruksannut kaikki linjat.


Jep, LOKista suurin osa ratikan poikkeusinfoista tulee. Tuo linja 5 on tosiaan jäänyt sinne, ja kun valitsee täpän kaikki linjat, tulee myös linja 5 mukaan (eli sitä ei ole erikseen ruksattu, ei vaan ole huomattu sen vielä olevan siellä). Laitoin tietoa poikkeusinfoa ylläpitävälle HSL:lle, jotta poistaa tuon linjan 5.

----------


## NS

Sunnuntai-iltana 5.2.2012 pyrytti taas reippaasti, jolloin välipalavaunut jumiutuivat mäkiin ainakin linjoilla 4 ja 10. Oheinen kuva on Katajanokan Kanavakadulta, jossa MLNRV 78 ei päässyt omin avuin edes mäen alkuun, vaan HE 125 tuli hinaamaan sen pinteestä. Vaunu oli aluksi päässyt omin avuin mäen puoliväliin saakka, mutta pyörien sutiessa moottorit ylikuumenivat niin että vaunu jouduttiin "buuttaamaan", jotta sen moottorit saatiin taas ajokuntoon. Tämän jälkeen nousu ei enää onnistunut, vaan kuljettaja päätti peruuttaa Satamakadulle ja ottaa vauhtia. Toisella yrittämällä ei päästy edes kunnolla kaarteesta mäkeen, mutta onneksi raivausauto saapui siinä vaiheessa hätiin. Vaunu oli jumittanut ensimmäisen kerran jo matkallaan kohti Katajanokan päätepysäkkiä, jolloin se jäi sutimaan Merikasarminkadulle Vyökadun pysäkin jälkeiseen ylämäkeen. Tuolloinkin vaunu jouduttiin käynnistämään uudestaan, mutta lopulta se kuitenkin selvisi omin voimin kyseisen mäen ylös.

Harjavaunu 2123 oli lähetetty Katajanokalle putsaamaan kiskoja, mutta matkalla sen jarrut jumiutuivat Ritarihuoneen lähettyvillä. Se pääsi kuitenkin pienen viiveen jälkeen jatkamaan matkaansa, ja saapui sitten kolmen välipalavaunun muodostaman jonon hännille Kruunuvuorenkadulle. Sieltä kaksi miestä jalkautui HE 125:n miehistön avuksi putsaamaan Kanavakadun mäen kiskouria käsipelillä. Viiden miehen työskenneltyä mäessä parinkymmenen minuutin ajan kiskot saatiin sellaiseen kuntoon, että jonon kaksi muuta välipalavaunua pääsivät mäen ylös ilman hinausta.

Hieman aiemmin samana iltana jopa Ritarihuoneelta Senaatintorille ajaminen tuotti suuria ongelmia välipalavaunulle, vaikka kyseisellä paikalla ei ole mäkeä nimeksikään. Vaunun vauhti oli parhaimmillaankin selvästi kävelynopeutta hitaampi, ja siksi matkustajia päästettiin kyydistä matkalla. Myös bussi linjalla 16 (joka on parhaillaan Mariankadun kiertävällä poikkeusreitillä) ohitti sutivan vaunun ajamalla vasemmanpuoleisilla pyörillään vastapuolen pysäkkikorokkeen kautta. Tälläkin osuudella kuljettaja pysäytti vaunun kokonaan muutaman kerran jäähdyttääkseen sen ylikuumentuneita moottoreita. Kun vaunu viiden minuutin sutimisen jälkeen pääsi Senaatintorin kulman (lämmitetylle) vaihteelle, pyörien pito parani kuin taikasauvan iskusta, puhumattakaan Aleksin lämmitetystä osuudesta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Samalla pääsin todistamaan itselleni täysin uutta ilmiötä: valokaaria vaunun pyörien ja kiskojen välillä.


Tarina kertoo, että kun yleislakko maaliskuussa 1956 päättyi, olivat raitioteiden kiskourat täynnä kovaksi pakkautunutta jäätä. Tämä olisi sitten poistettu niin, että ajettiin raitiovaunulla aina vähän kerrallaan eteenpäin, valokaari sulatti kiskoja tehokkaasti, vaunu rysähtää takaisin kiskoon, taas eteenpäin ja sama toistuu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kulttuuriratikka 166 hyytyi eilen 9.2. Senaatintorille.

----------


## 339-DF

SRS-uutisissa on valokuvan kera näytetty, mikä seuraus siitäkin saatiin, ettei Jämsänkadulle voinut tehdä ratikkakaistoja. Tilaahan siinä olisi yllin kyllin. Bussi jumittaa mäessä 6.2. eikä jaksa sitä ylös, perässä seisoo kaksi raitiovaunua. Kalliiksi tulee.

----------


## tohpeeri

> SRS-uutisissa on valokuvan kera näytetty, mikä seuraus siitäkin saatiin, ettei Jämsänkadulle voinut tehdä ratikkakaistoja. Tilaahan siinä olisi yllin kyllin. Bussi jumittaa mäessä 6.2. eikä jaksa sitä ylös, perässä seisoo kaksi raitiovaunua. Kalliiksi tulee.


   Olin itse toiseen suuntaan kulkevassa 59:ssä mikä juuttui samaan ruuhkaan. Lopulta tämä mäkeen juuttunut 59 sai peruutettua edelliseen risteykseen, teki u-käännöksen ja lähti Teollisuuskatua Pasilan suuntaan. Paikalle oli ehtinyt kertyä jo useampikin 59, 22 ja 9:jä molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ja päivän havainto: kasin pysäkeillä lukee nyt sitten Jätkäsaari. Oopperalla ja ilmeisesti siitä alkaen linjaliuskoissa on vain Jätkäsaari, sitä ennen lukee Töölö-Jätkäsaari. Vaunuissa toki lukee edelleen Saukonpaasi. Eihän siinä nyt samaa tekstiä voi olla kuin pysäkillä. Muuten menisi aivan liian helpoksi. Saisikohan nelosen vaunuihin määränpäätekstiksi Kadettikoulu


Reilu kuukausi Saukonpaasia riitti. Eilisestä lauantaista alkaen myös vaunujen määränpääteksti on nyt Jätkäsaari. 

Mitä tulee Jämsänkatuun niin kyllähän tuohon vieläkin saisi ainakin ylöspäin melko helposti ainakin sulkuviivallisen raitiokaistan. Kuinka tärkeitä ovat nämä muutamat parkkiruudut kadun laidassa? Uusien kaistajärjestelyjen myötä ysi saisi myös paremman hyödyn Kumpulantien risteyksen jokerivaloista. Autoletkan perässä körötellessä punaisista valoista on ratikalle vähän hyötyä, kun autot pysähtyvät kolmion taakse ja jokainen ihmettelee oman aikansa mitä risteyksessä oikein tapahtuu kun kukaan ei näytä ajavan mihinkään. 

Vieläköhän olisi mahdollista korjata ysilinjan yksi suurimmista valuvioista, kiertely Teollisuuskadulla autojen seassa? Tilaa näyttäisi yhä olevan hyvin piirtää linjaus uusiksi suoraan Jämsänkadulta Aleksis Kiven kadulle (Karjalankadun risteys). Eräs suunnittelija tosin arvioi minulle, ettei Konepajan uusien kerrostalojen parkkiluolien katto ole tehty ratikan kestäväksi.

----------


## vristo

Jämsänkadulla auttaisi paljon sekin, että jokerivalot toimisivat myös busseille, jolloin bussin ei tarvitsisi pysähtyä tuohon ylämäkeen, josta liikkeellelähtö liukkaalla tuottaa ongelmia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:00 ----------




> Eräs suunnittelija tosin arvioi minulle, ettei Konepajan uusien kerrostalojen parkkiluolien katto ole tehty ratikan kestäväksi.


Näyttäisi olevan 60 tonnin painorajoitus.

----------


## Jusa

Jämsänkadulla!

Ennen hyvinä aikoina kun vielä Stara oli HKR käytettiin hiekkaa liukkauden torjuntaan!

----------


## vristo

> Jämsänkadulla!
> 
> Ennen hyvinä aikoina kun vielä Stara oli HKR käytettiin hiekkaa liukkauden torjuntaan!


Miten kauas pitää mennä niihin "entisiin hyviin aikoihin"? Kyllä mä olen jäänyt jo vuonna 1994 tuohon samaan mäkeen jumiin HKL:n 86-sarjan nivelbussilla, kun h59 alkoi kulkea sen kautta, eikä hiekkaa näkynyt silloinkaan. Jos bussin pystyy pitämään liikkeessä niin ongelmat on ohitettavissa, mutta kun siihen yleensä joutuu pysähtymään väistämisvelvollisuudesta johtuen.

----------


## zige94

> SRS-uutisissa on valokuvan kera näytetty, mikä seuraus siitäkin saatiin, ettei Jämsänkadulle voinut tehdä ratikkakaistoja. Tilaahan siinä olisi yllin kyllin. Bussi jumittaa mäessä 6.2. eikä jaksa sitä ylös, perässä seisoo kaksi raitiovaunua. Kalliiksi tulee.


Tuossa kuvassa tuo 62:n vaunu on kyllä hurjan näköinen... Missä mutasateessa tuo on ollut...

----------


## Jusa

> Miten kauas pitää mennä niihin "entisiin hyviin aikoihin"


Totta, nykyään käytetään vaan ympäristöystävällistä suolaa, joka auttaa tälläisillä nollakeleillä.
On vissiin pölyävän hiekan kerääminen keväällä niin työlästä.

----------


## vristo

> Totta, nykyään käytetään vaan ympäristöystävällistä suolaa, joka auttaa tälläisillä nollakeleillä.


 Kyllä suolaa on käytetty ainakin Helsingissä koko työurani aikana. Ei mitenkään vain nykyään, mutta toki liukkaudentorjuntaan käytettäviä suolatyyppejä (esim.raetta ja liuosta) on tänäpäivänä useampia erilaisia. 



> On vissiin pölyävän hiekan kerääminen keväällä niin työlästä.


Voi sitä hiekan määrää, joka bussien lattiatkin täyttää keväisin. Ja se puhditus tosiaankin: viime keväänä osuin Runeberginkadulle, kun hiekoitussepeliä hieman putsattiin. Koko tienoo oli harmaan usvan peitossa ja voin vain kuvitella mikä määrä pienhiukkasia hengitysilmassa leijui sen seurauksena.

----------


## zige94

> Ja se puhditus tosiaankin: viime keväänä osuin Runeberginkadulle, kun hiekoitussepeliä hieman putsattiin. Koko tienoo oli harmaan usvan peitossa ja voin vain kuvitella mikä määrä pienhiukkasia hengitysilmassa leijui sen seurauksena.


Eikö jossain ollut määräys/ohjeistus että kadut pitää kastella ensin ennen hiekan puhdistusta? Ja näinhän kyllä usein tehdäänkin. Muistan kun tässä jokin kesä sitten oli lehdessä juttu asiasta, jossa joku katujen ylläpidosta vastaava henkilö kommentoi asiaa että olisi ollut jokin määräys/ohjeistus että kadut pitää olla kasteltu ennen kuin aletaan puhdistamaan.

----------


## vristo

> Eikö jossain ollut määräys/ohjeistus että kadut pitää kastella ensin ennen hiekan puhdistusta? Ja näinhän kyllä usein tehdäänkin. Muistan kun tässä jokin kesä sitten oli lehdessä juttu asiasta, jossa joku katujen ylläpidosta vastaava henkilö kommentoi asiaa että olisi ollut jokin määräys/ohjeistus että kadut pitää olla kasteltu ennen kuin aletaan puhdistamaan.


Näin oli tehty tuolloinkin, mutta siitä huolimatta Runeberginkadun katukuilujen hengitysilma oli sellaisen likaisen usvan kyllästämää.

----------


## Safka

Rullakilpi-37 vuorossa 49 ajeli tänään iloisesti klo 10 kieppeillä kohti Terminaalia, tietysti perusnelosen kilvin. (Ei sentään 5:n kilvin, kuten näissä tapauksissa on kuulemma joskus käynyt.)

----------


## 339-DF

> Reilu kuukausi Saukonpaasia riitti. Eilisestä lauantaista alkaen myös vaunujen määränpääteksti on nyt Jätkäsaari.


Nyt on muuttamatta enää pysäkkien minuuttinäytöt, joissa lukee vielä teippitekstissä Salmisaari. Patterinäyttöjä en ole nähnyt, arvaan kuitenkin että niissä lukee Jätkäsaari, kuten vaunuissa.

----------


## aki

15.2

Linjan 1A vaunu NrI 39 kolaroi bemarin kanssa Pursimiehen -ja Telakkakadun risteyksessä iltapäivällä neljän maissa http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...iisi_paikalle/

----------


## 339-DF

Päivän tapahtumiin kuuluu myös Silakka, josta tuli Savusilakka. Eli tulipalo vaunussa 166 Mannerheimintiellä Sallinkadun pysäkin luona. http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...a-katso_kuvat/

----------


## aki

> Päivän tapahtumiin kuuluu myös Silakka, josta tuli Savusilakka. Eli tulipalo vaunussa 166 Mannerheimintiellä Sallinkadun pysäkin luona. http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...a-katso_kuvat/


Tämä kulttuuriratikka on ollut kyllä todella epäonninen, melko usein ollut pois liikenteestä teknisten vikojen takia ja nyt sitten vielä kärähti.

----------


## Dakkus

> Tämä kulttuuriratikka on ollut kyllä todella epäonninen, melko usein ollut pois liikenteestä teknisten vikojen takia ja nyt sitten vielä kärähti.


Vähän kummalista oli, kun nousin kulttuuriratikkaan takaovesta ja ohjelmaan näytti kuuluvan savukonekin. Arvelin sellaisen häiritsevän kuljettajan työskentelyä. Sitten minut jo käskettiinkin poistumaan ja savun määrä alkoi kasvaa. Dippaduu  :Smile: 
Liekkejä en kyllä nähnyt, vaikka olin ollut kohtalaisen lähellä palokohtaa ja katsonut sinne päin savukonetta silmilläni etsiessäni. Mutta, koska palo oli lattian alla, liekit ehkä näki vain jos oli ihan lähellä. Ja toki, kun savua on noin paljon, on jossain varmaan tultakin.

Juttelin sitten sammutusta katsellessa erään matkustajan kanssa. Oli kuulemma jo Länsi-Pasilassa alkanut kärytä sen verran, että matkustajat olivat käryä keskenään ihmetelleet. Mannerheimintielle käännyttäessä sitten oli alkanut olla ihan silmin havaittavia määriä savua ja Töölön hallin vierustan pysäkille sitten tosiaan loppui matka ja ratikkaliikenne suljettiin molempiin suuntiin siksi aikaa, mikä palokunnalla kesti häärätä hääräämisensä.

Sinänsä tuo oli ehkä parhaita mahdollisia hajoamispaikkoja, koska vaunu saatiin todella nopeasti sivuun Töölön hallin raiteille. Kyldyyrisporan töötti huusi koko työnnön ajan (työntäjänä takana jumittanut #68).

Vaunu saatiin sivuun osapuilleen 17:50 ja sitä päästiin työntämään kohti Koskelan hallia kello 18:30 aikoihin. Viivästyksen syynä oli, ettei vaunun jarruja saatu irti. Lisäksi vaunun töötti hirtti kiinni muutamaan otteeseen, kun jarruja yritettiin irroittaa. Lopulta jarrujen irroittaminen ja töötin hiljentämine onnistui heebojen soitettua Koskelan hallille, jossa oli sopivasti joku erityisen hyvin Mannejen tekniikasta perillä oleva vuorossa. Jostain syystä ratikan liikkelle saaminen vaati takimmaisen lattialuukun alla olevien kapineiden käpistelyä.
Palopaikka oli ollut taaemman nivelen kohdilla, lattian alla. Ikkunan läpi katsellessani nivelluukut olivat auki ja nivelen lähistöllä istuimet tuhkan peitossa.

Ratikoita oli pohjoiseen päin jonossa Nordenskiöldinkadun risteystä pitemmälle, eteästä päin tulevia taas kerättiin Runeberginkadulta Töölön hallille kulkevalle varikkorataosuudelle, joka oli Runeberginkadulta Mannerheimintielle asti täynnä ratikoita.

----------


## jodo

Tietääkö kukaan, milloin mannet jää ajosta pois?

----------


## 339-DF

Ei taida tietää. Oma veikkaukseni on, että lyhyet mannet jäävät viimeistään vuoden sisällä pois liikenteestä. Ihan heti se ei tapahdu, uusitaanhan mainoksia vielä.

----------


## jodo

Joku lyhyistä manneista muuten mainostaa mainiota Fresita-mansikkakuohuviiniä, vaunun numero ei jäänyt mieleen.

----------


## hylje

MLNRV 94 kilvitettynä linjalla 2V Katajanokka, bongattu kääntymässä Töölön hallin raiteille tänään n. kello 21.

----------


## Skurubisin

Päivän aikana harjavaunu 2123 on näkynyt kaksi kertaa Ruskeasuon radalla.

Onko tänä talvena kukaan nähnyt muita yksilöitä töissä paitsi tämän 2123:n?

Vuoro 91 oli tässä äskein melkein 12 min myöhässä mutta Omatlahdot.fi ei tiennyt asiasta mitään, vaan näytti että vaunu on aikataulussa. Matkustajat alkoivat kävellä Mannerheimintien suuntaan ja vaunu tuli vuoron 92 "etuvaununa" (ei kytkettynä). HKL Live kartassa näkyi vuoro 91, mutta ei 92.

/ Skurubisin

----------


## Albert

> Päivän aikana harjavaunu 2123 on näkynyt kaksi kertaa Ruskesuon radalla.
> Onko tänä talvena kukaan nähnyt muita yksilöitä töissä paitsi tämä 2123?
> / Skurubisin


Kiinnostaa minuakin, varsinkin HKL 2010, onko sitä(kään) näkynyt?

----------


## Jusa

> onko sitä(kään) näkynyt?


Näkyykö muuten harjavaunut ym hiomavaunut  HSL LIVE kartalla? http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/

----------


## Tonttu18

HKL 2122 oli ainakin tiistaina (14.2) liikenteessä.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99PrS...a1lKhXwk2nkGNa

----------


## Albert

> HKL 2122 oli ainakin tiistaina (14.2) liikenteessä.


No nyt on jo tiedossa, että vajaan viikon aikana (14.-19.2.) on nähty harjavaunut 2120, 2122 ja 2123 toimessa.
Ei puutu enää kuin havainnot vaunuista 2121 ja 2010  :Smile: .

----------


## JE

Perjantaina 17.2.2012 havaittu vaunu 2120 liikenteessä Ylioppilastalolla matkalla etelään.

----------


## Albert

> Näkyykö muuten harjavaunut ym hiomavaunut HSL LIVE kartalla? http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/


Siellä on nytkin 20.2. klo 19.10, 1A Mannerheimintiellä, Töölön Kisahallin kohdalla "menossa" keskustan suuntaan. Yksi kuutonen näyttäisi haluavan Ruoholahdenrannasta Jätkäsaaren terminaalin suuntaan  :Smile: . Ja kasi seisoo kuutosen päättärillä Hietalahdessa.
Että asiat ovat kuten ennenkin. Kartalla näkyy mitä nyt sattuukin näkymään. Varmastikaan harjat ja hiomat eivät näy.
Onhan siinä kartassa nähty nivelvaunuja Afrikassa asti. Eli turhake, mihin siinä voi luottaa?

----------


## Skurubisin

> Näkyykö muuten harjavaunut ym hiomavaunut  HSL LIVE kartalla? http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/


Kunhan ne nyt ensin saisi kaikki linjavuorot näkymään kuin ne pitää (ja bussit).  Työvaunut on vaan harrastaja plussaa. ja näyttä noissa omatlähdöt/pysäkkinäytössä se oikea tieto eikä edellisen talven arvoituksia.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Jusa

> Työvaunut on vaan harrastaja plussaa.


Tuli mieleen josko nuo ammattialiset seuraavat missä harjat sutii, niinkuin stara seuraa omia aurojaan

----------


## NS

> Kartalla näkyy mitä nyt sattuukin näkymään. Varmastikaan harjat ja hiomat eivät näy.
> Onhan siinä kartassa nähty nivelvaunuja Afrikassa asti. Eli turhake, mihin siinä voi luottaa?


Omasta mielestäni se on poikkeusliikennetiedotteita selvästi toimivampi palvelu. Siitä on kätevä katsoa, missä vaunut luuhaavat, jos niitä ei kuulu pysäkille, eikä pysäkin infotaulu (tapansa mukaan) kerro syytä niiden viivästykselle, vaan näyttää täysin harhaanjohtavia minuuttilukuja. Meidän harrastajien on lisäksi helppo karsia kartasta virheelliset sijainnit ja päätellä varsinaiset linjanumerot, kuten sinäkin teit. Kartasta puuttuville monille vaunuille emme mekään valitettavasti voi mitään, mikä harmittaa. Toinen asia on sitten se, moniko matkustaja kantaa mukanaan kartan näyttämiseen kykenevää laitetta. Koti-/työkoneellahan tuo palvelu on lähinnä viihdyttävä, ei niinkään hyödyllinen.

----------


## GT8N

21.2.
Helmi-täti on sekoillut viimepäivinä jälleen ihan huolella. Useammassa vaunussa linjakilvet ovat vilkuttaneet molempia määränpäitä tai nätttänyt väärää linjaa (mm. eilen vaunu 88 ajoi Terminaaliin nelosen kilvin, kuljettaja kuulutti matkustajille tilanteesta, kun ei saanut oikeaa linjaa korjattua). Samalla myös pysäkkinäytöt ovat arponeet mitä sattuu. Tänään esimerkiksi Kansaneläkelaitoksen pohjoisensuunnan pysäkillä puolenpäivän aikaan raitiovaunuja kulki näytön mukaan: _4 Töölön halli 35_ / _4 Katajanokka 6_ / _4 Munkkiniemi 12_ / _4T Munkkiniemi 20_ / _10 Kirurgi 3_ / _10 Pikku-Huopalahti 12_.

Ihan hauskaa viihdettä.

----------


## Kaid

Tänään lauantaina 25. 2. HKL 11 havaittu koeajo-teksteillä Itä-Pasilassa noin kello 12.30.

----------


## Albert

> Tänään lauantaina 25. 2. HKL 11 havaittu koeajo-teksteillä Itä-Pasilassa noin kello 12.30.


Katso SRS-uutiset.

----------


## zige94

No johan tuli jännä poikkeusliikennetiedote:




> Raitiolinjat: 1A, 3B, 3T, 6, 8, 9 ja 10, mahdollisesti myöhässä. Syy: este raiteilla. Paikka: Rikkinäinen linja-auto. Arvioitu kesto: 17:22 - 17:50.


Mikä paikka on sellainen missä menevät nuo kaikki linjat. Lisäksi tuo sijainti on hauska, "Rikkinäinen linja-auto"...

----------


## Jusa

> "Rikkinäinen linja-auto"...


http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ruuhka-aikaan/

----------


## GT8N

27.2.

Mannerheimintien raitioliikenne oli kokonaan poikki klo 18 aikaan. Syynä ilmeisesti kivelänkadun risteyksessä poikittain ollut bussi. Kaikki raitioliikenne kiersi Töölön kautta. Auto- ja bussijono keskustan suuntaan oli myös vakuuttava.

HKL 154 /7B, näytti saaneen pingviinijäätelön mainokset.


28.2.
HKL 11 koeajossa. Näytti testaavan mäkilähtöjä (useampi liikkeellelähtö) Simonkadun mäessä.
HKL 2121 ja HKL 2122 harjaamassa.

Raitioliikenteellä oli jossainmäärin vaikeuksia lumisohjoisessa liikenteessä. Vuorot ketjuuntuivat, lumestatukkiutuneet vaihteet eivät kääntyneet. Nelosia kääntyi Kuusitiellä, seiskoja oikoi Helsinginkadun kautta, kaseja kääntyi Töölön hallilla ym. Aleksis Kiven kadulla sattuneen onnettomuuden vuoksi (vaunu 69 ja kuorma-auto kolhivat vähäisesti) joitakin ysejä ajoi Urheilutalon kautta keskustan suuntaan.

----------


## Dakkus

Tänään n. klo 15:55 saapui Stockan suunnasta Lasipalatsin pysäkille raitiovaunu #112 linjalla 3 (ilman kirjainta), määränpäänään "Eläintarha". Vaunu pysähtyi aivan laiturin eteläpäähän ja siitä poistui tuohtunut matkustaja, joka kertoi kysyneensä kuljettajalta, meneekö kyseinen vaunu Hakaniemeen ja saaneensa myöntävän vastauksen. Vaunu jatkoi Mannerheimintietä eteenpäin kääntymättä Arkadiankadulle.

Nelonen jäi tulematta, vaikka pysäkin aikataulunäytössä minuutit laskivat kiltisti 6, 5, 4, jne. vieläpä niin, että 6 minuuttia näytettiin klo 15:53, kun erään vuoron aikataulunmukainen lähtöaika olisi ollut 15:56.
Nelosten ongelmana oli ollut Paciuksenkadun mäkeen jumittuminen pitkäksi aikaa, minkä takia Manskua etelään oli ajanut noin klo 16 "noin kuuden" nelosen letka. Tämän minulle kertoi kympin kuljettaja, joka lisäksi mainitsi aiemmin päivällä ajaneensa kolmosella lenkin Mäkelänkadun ja Pasilan kautta, koska Urheilutalolla oli lievästi suistunut raitiovaunu kiskoilta.

Etenkin tuo kirjaimeton kolmonen kyllä jäi ihmetyttämään. Osaako joku valaista?

----------


## zige94

> Raitioliikenteellä oli jossainmäärin vaikeuksia lumisohjoisessa liikenteessä. Vuorot ketjuuntuivat, lumestatukkiutuneet vaihteet eivät kääntyneet. Nelosia kääntyi Kuusitiellä, seiskoja oikoi Helsinginkadun kautta, kaseja kääntyi Töölön hallilla ym. Aleksis Kiven kadulla sattuneen onnettomuuden vuoksi (vaunu 69 ja kuorma-auto kolhivat vähäisesti) joitakin ysejä ajoi Urheilutalon kautta keskustan suuntaan.


Kutosia kääntyi Kolmikulmassa puoli kolmen aikaan. Kolmosilla oli todella mukavat vuorovälit. Useimmiten meni muutama peräkanaa ja sitten n. 20-25minuutin tauko.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:05 ----------




> Etenkin tuo kirjaimeton kolmonen kyllä jäi ihmetyttämään. Osaako joku valaista?


Itse olen näitä muutaman kerran nähnyt. Kuljettajalta kysynyt niin on sanonut vain että on ollut jokin tekninen vika, välillä hävinnyt kirjain ja välillä tullut takaisin. Saattaa olla tässä samasta kyse.

----------


## GT8N

29.2.

HKL 2120 oli iltapäivällä vallilan varikon pilttuussa 14 (pilttuissa 11-14 ilmeisen harvoin mitään vaunuja käy).

----------


## tohpeeri

Eilen  liikkui Seiska-Manne seiskaB:llä ainakin iltapäiväruuhkassa.

----------


## Albert

> 29.2.
> 
> HKL 2120 oli iltapäivällä vallilan varikon pilttuussa 14 (pilttuissa 11-14 ilmeisen harvoin mitään vaunuja käy).


Viime vuosina raiteella on näkynyt juuri harjavaunuja ja hiomavaunuja.

----------

